# Oven-Baked Tradition



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry---haven't heard of it. Here's hoping you get some answers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just be aware that the amount of glucosamine/chondroitin found in food in negligible. Therapeutic doses are much higher. Mine get 800 mg of glucosamine, 800mg chondroitin, and 800 mg MSM daily.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HAVE YOU BEEN TO http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ 
JUST TYPE IN "SEARCH" THE DIFFERENT FOODS YOU WANT TO LOOK UP. 
I BELIEVE I'VE SEEN IT LISTED THERE. I NEVER FED IT BUT DO BUY THEIR TREATS EVERY NOW & THEN.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I've never used "Oven Baked" food before but have used Fromm. Looking at the ingredient listings I believe Fromm to be a higher quality, meat based food. The Oven Baked appears to be a little more grain heavy.

Personally if it were my pup I would continue with the Fromm. I could be mistaken but does your breeder not write into her health guarantee that you need to feed an approved food until a certain age or else the health guarantee is void? (and she recommends Fromm) I fed Pippa Fromm Salmon al la Veg for awhile and I know its pretty expensive, especially to feed a pup who eats a lot so I feel for you on that one. Another thing to consider is protein sources. It appears that the puppy formula of Oven baked is chicken based. I'm not sure what formula of Fromm you are using but I believe the breeder recommends the Salmon formula for the pups because of the protein and fat percentages. If you switch protein sources at such a young age there could be some tummy issues and diarrhea. Just some things to consider.

*Oven baked Ingredients (Puppy):
*Chicken, ground oats, menhaden fish meal, egg product, lamb meal, ground pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), ground brown rice, ground whole barley, ground whole flaxseed, inulin, yucca schidigera extract, salt, monosodium phosphate, potassium chloride, garlic, taurine, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, beta-carotene, chondroitin sulfate (shark), glucosamine hydrochloride (shellfish), spinach, dried kelp, broccoli, sweet potato, apples, blueberries, pears, bananas, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, sodium selenite, natural flavor.
*
Fromm (Salmon al la Veg) Ingredients:*
Salmon, Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Sweet Potato, Pearled Barley, Potato, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Monosodium Phosphate, Calcium Sulfate, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Goldilocks!!
Yes we do have it in our contract that we have to feed an approved food.. Cedar is still on Fromm Puppy food. The same kind that we were sent home with when we went to pick her up.. We are just searching around for future reference cause I want to switch Chloe to a healthier food! I just wanted to see if anyone had heard of this food.. We are probably gonna stick with the Fromm anyways and get Chloe switched over.. I like the Fromm best I think!!

Trish Chloe and Cedar


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

I've fed my dogs fromm salmon for the first six to seven months and have rotated the meats thereafter. Very nice people if you call them with questions. The boys have silky coats which others have commented about. I also use wellness core canned food for treats or for topping. Ingredients include chicken cartiledge which is high in the gluc/chond.


----------

